# lowes



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

our lowes has a great closeout price on a freud FT1702VCEK and i want to know if its a good buy? can you use pc type bushings with it? do you need a new baseplate to add the bushings? could it be mounted on skis? anyone that can help me , i would appreciate!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

" could it be mounted on skis?" not to easy ,you do need 4 holes in the base to hold the rods, but it can be done with a jig plate..

You may want to read the review about it on Amazon.. 
http://www.amazon.com/review/produc...cm_cr_acr_txt?_encoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


====



levon said:


> our lowes has a great closeout price on a freud FT1702VCEK and i want to know if its a good buy? can you use pc type bushings with it? do you need a new baseplate to add the bushings? could it be mounted on skis? anyone that can help me , i would appreciate!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks a lot BobJ

i kind of had my reservations. i am back to my 2 original choices which are bosch and porter cable. any others you would suggest looking at?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

Well it comes down to the skis,, the BIG routers ( 3 1/4 HP ) can take on the 1/2" diam.rods some of the 2 to 2 1/4HP routers can take on the 3/8" diam.rods, but the smaller PC routers can only take on 1/4" diam. rods.

I do like the Craftsman 2hp and the 2 1/4 hp routers, they can take on the 3/8" diam. rods and you can get the combo kit for about 110.oo dollars.
Plus they are VS,with a built in light and take on the PC brass guides.
Plus if you want to mount it to the router table it has a built in lift kit..

========





levon said:


> thanks a lot BobJ
> 
> i kind of had my reservations. i am back to my 2 original choices which are bosch and porter cable. any others you would suggest looking at?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*craftsman*

BobJ

is the craftsman similar to the bosch? it seems like i had heard that somewhere? i know you know a lot about routers and i value your opinion. i had seen on another forum people that had bought the craftsman combo and loved it. also if you can get a good router for less, the more you can spend on jigs or fixtures or another tool. i want so many things, lol. i also want to get a sander soon and finally a good bandsaw. i have a ryobi 9 in bandsaw and its hard to tension the blade. im off work today and relaxing , thats why im on the puter so much.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Bosch,,,Yes in many ways, but it's double the price the norm 
I think RustyW has one, you may want to check out his posted items.

http://www.routerforums.com/search.php?searchid=232471

========




levon said:


> BobJ
> 
> is the craftsman similar to the bosch? it seems like i had heard that somewhere? i know you know a lot about routers and i value your opinion. i had seen on another forum people that had bought the craftsman combo and loved it. also if you can get a good router for less, the more you can spend on jigs or fixtures or another tool. i want so many things, lol. i also want to get a sander soon and finally a good bandsaw. i have a ryobi 9 in bandsaw and its hard to tension the blade. im off work today and relaxing , thats why im on the puter so much.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*craftsman*

BobJ

i think the craftsman 2 hp would do all i wanted. i still have thwe pc 2 1/4 hp. my question is the lift system on the craftsman . i looked online at sears and didnt see that mentioned. is there a wrench to adjust it from above the table?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

I know but I don't know why they don't it's a big selling point,both the Craftsman come with it built in, below you will see a snapshot or two of the new one I just got, it will show the Allen hex key in place.
I do like the Pro. one better than the other ones I have, it has the lift on all the bases...all 3 of them...in the one combo kit.

http://www.routerforums.com/78699-post8.html

JUst a NOTE... you can still get the Pro.combo kit for 99.oo dollars but it takes a bit of work..list for 219.oo
=========




levon said:


> BobJ
> 
> i think the craftsman 2 hp would do all i wanted. i still have thwe pc 2 1/4 hp. my question is the lift system on the craftsman . i looked online at sears and didnt see that mentioned. is there a wrench to adjust it from above the table?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

BobJ

i like the 3 base router! i presume you mean its hard to locate one that is still 99 bucks. i apologise if im too inquisitive. i dont get many days off and am reading lots of posts on this forum. i now am understanding what skis are used for and may consider making one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

To locate one, go to the Sears web site plug in the part number, off the box, it will come back with bad part number, scroll down and you will see it listed, click on it , it will say Out of Stock, put in your zip code on the right hand side of web page and tell it to find one, with luck it will show the outlets in your town that still have one,,, then call the store to see if they have it on hand, if so have them hold it in your name, then print out the add or the jpg file on the post below and take it will you ,show the add to the guy on the counter and they will horror it..  get your card out and you will have a great router combo kit at a great price..

I did find one in Denver at the shopping center ,my zip code s 80128

http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/9222-craftsman-3-base-router-killer-deal.html

==========


levon said:


> BobJ
> 
> i like the 3 base router! i presume you mean its hard to locate one that is still 99 bucks. i apologise if im too inquisitive. i dont get many days off and am reading lots of posts on this forum. i now am understanding what skis are used for and may consider making one.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*add*

BobJ,

i may have located 1 90 miles away. i guess you mean by the add the pic of the set giving price and sale price in your post there, or am i missing the add somewhere? and you think they may still honor the add.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

You got it, that's what I did and they said they would honor it and they did and I walked out the door with a new router combo.. 

The guy I talked with didn't know anything about the great price but he said once they put it in print that's it..  but you need to talk with someone that has all his marbles in place.. 



=====


levon said:


> BobJ,
> 
> i may have located 1 90 miles away. i guess you mean by the add the pic of the set giving price and sale price in your post there, or am i missing the add somewhere? and you think they may still honor the add.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*add*

BobJ,

is this the add you are talking about?




http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...an-3-base-router-killer-deal-sears-router.jpg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

That's it 

======


levon said:


> BobJ,
> 
> is this the add you are talking about?
> 
> ...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

BobJ

i called the florida store and they dont want to honor this. i am emailing the ad to them. i also asked if i couyld call sears to ask why they honor it in colorado , but not in florida. maybe if i fuss enough i can get this price. if i do im going to drive to tallahasee florida from south georgia (about 90 miles) it will be worth the money. it doesnt sound too promising, but if i could get it it would be a great deal! BobJ, you have been a big help. thank you for putting up with my endless questions! i wish you a great day!
your friend levon!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome

It's going to take some work and a bit of sugar 

By the way my oldest girl lives in Valdosta,GA... small world..
Don't forget about UPS it may take a day or two longer but you don't need to make the long drive,,,most of the Mrg. at the Sears outlets are SHARP, and will work with you.. that's who I talked with when I got mind.. 
Think about calling the ones up over the highway 75 hill in GA..




==========


levon said:


> BobJ
> 
> i called the florida store and they dont want to honor this. i am emailing the ad to them. i also asked if i couyld call sears to ask why they honor it in colorado , but not in florida. maybe if i fuss enough i can get this price. if i do im going to drive to tallahasee florida from south georgia (about 90 miles) it will be worth the money. it doesnt sound too promising, but if i could get it it would be a great deal! BobJ, you have been a big help. thank you for putting up with my endless questions! i wish you a great day!
> your friend levon!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*sugar*

valdosta

thats only about 40 miles south of here, but i know you are probably aware of that. we go to valdosta to hd, hf and the wife loves to shop there. they have one helluva football team. im going to push this thing with the router. i should not be spending much money now , but i will drive to get a great deal. i know i as a novice ask lots of questions, but feel fortunate there are a few people like you that try to help people. i am limited on many subjects, but think that helping people is something i will try to do. 
!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*still trying*

BobJ

im still trying. the store wouldnt honor the ad. i talked to the manager but he was no help. i did email sears and let them know about their inconsistencies on prices and will wait for their response , but dont expect much help. thank you for all your help. they said at the store it needed a date on it.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*pro combo*

BobJ

i just got back with my pro combo 2 1/4 hp router combo. its taken a lot of back and forth with sears, but i got it for $99.99. i love the combo! i also bought a small drafting table and chair this weekend at a yard sale. it has a table on top that is on hinges. i will take a pic later and show how i plan to use it. the pro combo is a great deal if you can get it for the 99 bucks. thanks for all your help!

your friend levon


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

You're Welcome for my SMALL part I knew you would get it done 
I know how you GA. boys are 

I know you will like the combo set like I do it's so nice I love to get it and just pet it now and then...run my hands over the fine workmen ship...
I know I have said this b/4 but the new Craftsman routers have got my vote for one of the best routers on the market place...
It's hard to beat the 3 bases that come in the kit for 100.oo bucks...

I look forward to seeing the pictures of the drafting table my oldest has one in GA. also, she can sit at the desk for hours . 


======



levon said:


> BobJ
> 
> i just got back with my pro combo 2 1/4 hp router combo. its taken a lot of back and forth with sears, but i got it for $99.99. i love the combo! i also bought a small drafting table and chair this weekend at a yard sale. it has a table on top that is on hinges. i will take a pic later and show how i plan to use it. the pro combo is a great deal if you can get it for the 99 bucks. thanks for all your help!
> 
> your friend levon


----------

